# E I Dosing with Seachem Products



## scorpianking1 (12 Mar 2013)

Hi all,
Can anyone advise me on E I dosing with Seachem flourish and Seachem NPK in a 120 litre aquarium ? My tap water has nitrate level of 52ppm and a phosphate level of 2ppm. I'm unsure of what my levels of dosing should be. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (13 Mar 2013)

Hi
have a look to this calculator there is all the dosing for each fertilization method with most of the commercial product.
Yet Another Nutrient Calculator

I am not an expert at all but with that level of NO3 you don't have to add more because your water is loaded in nitrate !
for the phosphate also I think it's ok also ! you are in the good range.

I think if you want to use flourish just add some flourish potassium.

as i told you I am not an expert and maybe more technical person will correct me if I am wrong !!!
can we have more details of your set up please ? light CO2 dimension of the tank, filtration ETC ...

cheers man
Zanguli


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (13 Mar 2013)

we need you light set up to be sure if what is your tap water is sufficient


----------



## scorpianking1 (13 Mar 2013)

Hi,
Firstly thanks very much for your input. My tank is a juwel lido with internal filter. My lighting is 2 x 24w arcadia plant pro lamps with reflectors. I will be using pressurised co2. My water parameters are a ph 8, nitrate 52ppm, phosphate 2ppm. I have tested the potassium levels which give me a reading of 170ppm which must be wrong!!! Having read many threads on this forum I think most test kits are not very accurate. My lighting works out at about 2 wpg. Cheers.


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (13 Mar 2013)

Hi 
can't you get a water report of your place ? ask the national water company for it !
it will be more accurate and we will be sure of what you have in your water !
cheers


----------



## scorpianking1 (13 Mar 2013)

Ok. I'll do that. Thanks for your advice.


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (13 Mar 2013)

you are welcome mate !! 
i hope that some one will come and confirm all what i said ! 
don't you have any problem with hair algae ?? because i think your light is a bit strong !!?

regards


----------



## scorpianking1 (13 Mar 2013)

I don't have any problems with hair algae. I use liquid carbon. I am breaking down by current tank to set up a Iwagumi tank hence all the questions. My current tank has plants which now look quite yellow and some have black spots on them. I think this is down to poor CO2 with strong lighting. I also green brush algae or cladophora. I've calculated my CO2 level at 2.662ppm which Is extremely low hence why I think I have plant and algae problems. 

Regards


----------

